# rainbow pond



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

Looking for some help , can anybody tell me where and how to get to rainbow pond? THANKS


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

snowman said:


> Looking for some help , can anybody tell me where and how to get to rainbow pond? THANKS


Personally I am not going to be of any help but if you call the northern region office they may be able to help.

*Northern Region*
515 E 5300 S, Ogden, UT 84405
Phone: 801-476-2740


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I hope you are in for a LONG walk. 

Type in to google 
1900 n 6700 w in Ogden 

and that should get you pretty close and give you a birds eye view of what you are looking for.


----------



## snowman (Sep 21, 2011)

The long hike out there is not a big deal for me , thanks for the info.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

Went out there last year. Not a single bird on the large pond but did look pretty ducky if that counts for anything


----------



## pdogger (Nov 12, 2008)

Access is off of 6700 W in ogden.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/wma_maps/harold_crane_color.pdf


----------

